# A modern dentist in Porto?



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

I've spent some time checking out dental practices in the neighbourhood which were recommended to me, as a patient, but there was always something wrong: Either old facilities with this smell of, is it disinfectant? That was a turn-off when I had access to school dental care. Or else was it too far off. It would be great if he or she could speak some other European language rather than Portuguese or Spanish only.

I believe that Portuguese dentists are considered to be among the better, so I don't think I would have to cross the nearest border. But if someone would suggest a dentist in, say, Vigo, I might give it a try. But I don't think I should have to go even farther away to see a dentist.

Everyone disses the "clinics" in the shopping centres, so I might not be considered very picky when I say no thanks. Maybe they only do whitening, for which I use tooth paste. No malls, please.

I would be interested in some kind of insurance arrangement also, if only to be able to book through some modern booking service. I have such an arrangement for a doctor to call at home, which I haven't used yet, but it's good to know that you have it, as the girl said. Now, a dentist who does house calls will probably be hard to find until the miniaturization takes a giant leap, but still. The idea is appealing.

Any thoughts or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a great Dentist in Vila Nova de Gaia on The Avenida, near Serra de Pilar if you are still looking.


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

afrique said:


> I have a great Dentist in Vila Nova de Gaia on The Avenida, near Serra de Pilar if you are still looking.


Thanks, I'm interested. Name and number will come in handy when I return in September.

Btw, I noticed that you were on top of my list of Porto members who also have visited the forum in 2017, five out of 86. So I'm glad you noticed, in the holiday season and all!


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, I'm in Gaia, love it! The Dentist is Dra Conceição on 223746350 speaks perfect English and coped with my fear of Dentists so well, I will return😀


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you so much, @afrique!


----------

